# 03' Sentra Stalls on startup



## thelostartof (Sep 22, 2007)

car had a recent tune up @ the dealer, no CEL but still have yet to check for codes.

Issue is that on start up be it cold or warm the car will start and run for a few seconds and then just die. If you give the engine some gas to keep it running and keep the revs up a bit and hold it there for 30+ seconds the car is fine. This issue happens either on cold start or hot starts. Car has no problems holding an idle while @ lights or driving around only on the initial start up.


any ideas? where should i start looking into cleaning things out? I have been thinking about checking the IAC motor but being i am semi new to these cars i was wondering if anyone had heard of this issue before i start getting to deep in it.

Thanks


----------



## TAZTECH (Sep 30, 2006)

i'm pretty sure there is a TSB for a fuel pump repair kit for that year. I'm about 99% sure that's your problem, seen it a lot on those.


----------



## thelostartof (Sep 22, 2007)

i did not see that on the list of TSB's but i will keep checking.

I will call the dealer tomorrow and see if they did the recall for the Crank and Cam sensors as that might cause the stall from something odd like a low voltage signal on start up. I guess i could also check the batt connections


Guess I will wait to see if anyone else has ran into this issue


----------



## thelostartof (Sep 22, 2007)

do you have a link to a thread talking about this? or a link to more info on it? as i finally got to check the car out today and from the more i talked to the owner it sounds a lot like a fuel pump or relay going nuts


----------



## jpmariee (Oct 15, 2008)

*Sentra stalls / dies after start, rough idle*

I have a very similar problem to "thelostartof"'s, above. For the past year or so I've had a stuttering idle upon start-up (no cold weather). Now for the past week it's gotten worse: the car dies on me after starting--has sat overnight. (New battery almost two years ago). It has a heavy sputter and dies after before I can move forward after reversing out of my parking spot. The only lights that come on are the e-brake and battery. Then I restart it and all is well. 

2000 Sentra GXE, 1.8L, 45K miles, no other problems. I have had the following recalls performed: '00-'03 Sentra Engine Sensors, '00-'01 road wheel replacement, and '00-'02 Sentra ECM Case Holder. 

I'm about to bring it to the delar to get looked at. Just wondering about any resolutions found here already. I'm hoping for recall of the Engine Sensor Kit recall.... Thanks. (I need to check the Nissan website for any recalls posted since I last looked in March '04.)


----------



## Miami305 (Feb 25, 2008)

i had the same problem...i got the fuel injectors cleaned. that ONLY worked for a while...the main problem was the oxygen sensor and air mass sensor. it works great and my car dosnt stall anymore but it left a fukin hole in my wallet.


----------



## jpmariee (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks, Miami305. Yep. Just got my car back from the dealer and they said the same thing about my injectors being slightly clogged with carbon build up + the mass air flow sensor being stuck in the "on" position, letting too much air in. Not related to any past recall, unfortunately--just bad luck. The sensor = $620 + labor = $900. Ouch. I said "no thanks" for now. He said it could get worse, yada, yada. But so far it starts up fine right now.... Weird. (Replaced drive belts at 45K miles, but other than that, I'm good.)


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

Im almost certain that you can find a MAF for cheaper than $650. It's easy as hell to change out also.

Removal:
-Disconnect battery
-Disconnect connecter to MAF sensor
-Use security t-bit (star bit w/ a hole down the center) to remove two screws/bolts

Installation:
-Reverse of the removal










NOTE: You may/may not have to perform an Idle Air Volume Relearn

Taken from the FSM (factory service manual):

OPERATION PROCEDURE
Without Consult-II
NOTE: ● It is better to count the time accurately with a clock.
● It is impossible to switch the diagnostic mode when an accelerator pedal position 
sensor circuit has a malfunction.

1. Perform "Accelerator Pedal Released Position Learning"
a) Make sure accelerator pedal is fully released.
b) Turn ignition ON and wait at least 2 seconds.
c) Turn ignition OFF and wait at least 10 seconds.
d) Turn ignition ON and wait at least 2 seconds.
e) Turn ignition OFF and wait at least 10 seconds.

2. Perform "Throttle Valve Closed Position Learning"
a) Make sure accelerator pedal is fully released.
b) Turn ignition ON.
c) Turn ignition OFF wait at least 10 seconds.
Make sure that throttle valve moves during above 10 seconds by confirming
the operation sound.

3. Start engine and warm it up to normal operating temperature.

4. Check that all items listed under the topic "PREPARATION" (previously mentioned) are in 
good order.

5. Turn ignition OFF and wait at least 10 seconds.

6. Confirm that accelerator pedal is fully released, turn ignition switch ON and wait 3 
seconds.

7. Repeat the following procedure quickly five times within 5 seconds.
a) Fully depress the accelerator pedal.
b) Fully release the accelerator pedal.

8. Wait 7 seconds, fully depress the accelerator pedal and hold for approx. 20 seconds untill 
MIL (Malfunction Indicator Lamp, a.k.a. SES light) stops blinking and is turned ON.

9. Fully release the accelerator pedal within 3 seconds after MIL (SES) turned ON.

10. Start engine and let it idle.

11. Wait 20 seconds.

12. Rev up the engine two or three times and make sure that idle speed and ignition timing 
are within the specifications.

________________________________
ITEM SPECIFICATION
________________________________
Idle speed 700±50 rpm


----------

